# Judy's baskets headed for Monterey Va show



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 2, 2020)

We're doing our first show in Monterey Va weekends of the 14 and 21 this month. The fungus baskets she does are my favorite. Hope any woodbarter members that go will stop by. We're in the elem. school

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Tony (Mar 2, 2020)

I love it when you post these, she does incredible work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 2, 2020)

wow, those are really nice. Be fun to see how she does it. Hope the show goes well.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm with the others, I always love seeing her baskets, so beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 2, 2020)

Nice as always. Wish I was in the area I would come by

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 2, 2020)

Those should sell like hotcakes, good luck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 2, 2020)

Simply gorgeous! I predict a sellout! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 3, 2020)

They are very nice, gorgeous might work better. Can't imagine the time that goes into each or a respectable cost / sale price.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2020)

I love those baskets....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris S. (Mar 4, 2020)

Awesome baskets but never would of thought Monterey VA as a place for a show. Thats one small town. Diner does have some good homemade pies though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 4, 2020)

Those are very nice baskets. Good luck at the show.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 4, 2020)

Chris S. said:


> Awesome baskets but never would of thought Monterey VA as a place for a show. Thats one small town. Diner does have some good homemade pies though.




yeah its small. No motel. We have to stay in Franklin 20 miles away


----------



## Chris S. (Mar 4, 2020)

pvwoodcrafts said:


> yeah its small. No motel. We have to stay in Franklin 20 miles away


Last time I was there stayed at the large inn on main street. Had a great diner in there but think under renovations now. Good luck sure you will sell out fast.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 13, 2020)

Well show got cancelled. Thank you COVID 19

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2020)

pvwoodcrafts said:


> Well show got cancelled. Thank you COVID 19



That sucks but at least they will still be good for the next show. I always feel bad for people who make perishables in situations like this.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 14, 2020)

yeah, the poor baked goods people have to eat all their goodies.
We have been looking for a pre spring show for a long time. We did this one last year and it was a pretty good show. Since Christmas we have been building inventory. I call it the all work no pay season.


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 14, 2020)

my next 5 shows got canceled too.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 14, 2020)

Sounds like it hit you worst than us


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 14, 2020)

Canceling church...sounds strangely like so many socialistic governments. Freedom to assemble, not anymore...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## V. Kelly Bellis (Mar 31, 2020)

Beautiful! Top marks to Judy!
Would love to see more - could you please edit your original post to include photos taken from the top looking down into the baskets and photos of the undersides?


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 31, 2020)

OK here you go

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 31, 2020)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 31, 2020)

don't know how the duplicates got in there but I can't figure out how to edit them out


----------



## V. Kelly Bellis (Mar 31, 2020)

Fantastic! Thank you for posting these photos.
How thick are the individual horizontal strips? They look like about 3/16" thick, or so.
Interesting information on flamed box elder here: http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/box elder.htm (tip-of-the-hat to Paul :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 31, 2020)

Decadent baskets! Truly works of art! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 31, 2020)

V. Kelly Bellis said:


> Fantastic! Thank you for posting these photos.
> How thick are the individual horizontal strips? They look like about 3/16" thick, or so.
> Interesting information on flamed box elder here: http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/box elder.htm (tip-of-the-hat to Paul :)



The weavers actually vary in thickness in the 16 or so different baskets we make from 75 to 110/1000. Being hand cut they vary. The 2 shown are the thickest ones

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 1, 2020)

pvwoodcrafts said:


> don't know how the duplicates got in there but I can't figure out how to edit them out


I fixed it for ya.
I still think these are so beautiful by the way!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 1, 2020)

Her work always amazes me!


----------

